# Schleie im Sud



## ollidaiwa (24. Juli 2013)

Tag,

Ich war nie ein großer Kochfischfan und da die Schleie bei  Niedrigwasser und in einem reichlich verkrautetem Zustand unseres  Vereinsteiches gebissen hat, war ich doch ziemlich skeptisch, dass der  Fisch schmecken könnte.
Aber das Fleisch ist absolut in Ordnung und war mit einer Dillsoße und Petersillienkartoffeln absolut geniessbar.


----------



## Brummel (23. August 2013)

*AW: Schleie im Sud*

@Olli :m,

ging mir mit Kochfisch ganz genauso, bis ich es mal ernsthaft versucht hab und zwar nicht nur mit Schleie. 
So richtig schön mit Sahne-Dill-Meerrettichsoße:l und verschiedenen anderen frischen Kräutern#6, selbst angebauten Kartoffeln und Suppengemüse, schlicht ein Gedicht.
Neben gebratenem Fisch in allen Varianten ist das wirklich mal was genaues.
Mit "moosig" schmeckenden Fischen hab ich bis jetzt Glück gehabt (...oder meine alten Geschmacksnerven registrieren das nicht mehr...).
Versuch das auch mal Hecht, bei mir kommt eine Hälfte immer gekocht aufn Tisch#6.


Gruß Torsten#h

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. August 2013)

*AW: Schleie im Sud*

Moin,

sieht sehr lecker aus die Schleie - muss man sagen! :l

Geht Kochfisch auch mit Hecht - Filets?

Hätte da noch reichlich von...und welcher Zubereitunsablauf mit welchen Zutaten?

Wie kriegt ihr die Soße hin?

Fragen über Fragen ... |rolleyes

R.S.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. August 2013)

*AW: Schleie im Sud*

Selbstverständlich geht das auch mit Hecht.

Ich persönlich bevorzuge Zander. Den Zander in 'nem Sud aus Wurzelgemüse garen, Wasser darf nicht kochen, maximal am Anfang etwas simmern und dann gar ziehen lassen.
Mit Soße mach ich mir da überhaupt keinen Streß, als Beilage gibt es Eigenbaukartoffeln und zerlassene Butter über das Ganze, dazu 'nen Tomatensalat, mehr braucht es eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Brummel (23. August 2013)

*AW: Schleie im Sud*

Mhm, Zander mit seinem eigenen Geschmack is natürlich auch was Feines:l.
Als Grundlage für die Soße nehm ich (falls gerade vorrätig:q) am liebsten selbst gemachten Fischfond, geraspelten Meerrettich, Sahne usw.. Einmal probiert und man merkt schon was man das nächste Mal anders macht oder welche Zutaten man besser wegläßt oder ergänzt#6.

Gruß Torsten#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Schleie im Sud*

So, dann hier mal ein paar Facts:

Erstens sollte man Kochfisch nicht kochen, sondern pochieren (unter dem Siedepunkt ziehen lassen).

Unabhängig davon, ab man ganze Fische oder Filets verwendet.

Den Sud wie folgt zubereiten:
Menge:
So wenig wie möglich, gerade dass Fisch bzw. Filets bedeckt sind.

Wasser salzen (soll salzig, aber nicht salzscharf sein), mit einem guten Schuss Essig Säure rein (für Fische "blau" diese nicht abwaschen, Schleimschicht muss erhalten bleiben, diese färbt durch Essig/Hitze dann um), würzen mit zerdrückter Knoblauchzehe, gemahlenem Pfeffer, Lorbeerblatt, Nelken und Senfsaat sowie entweder etwas Anis oder Fenchelsaat.

Das alles einmal richtig aufkochen und ca. 10 Minuten ziehen lassen, dann das Ganze einfach durch ein Sieb passieren, um die Gewürze raus zu haben.

Man kann nun Wurzelgemüse in feine Streifen schneiden (Lauch, Karotten, Sellerie, Zwiebeln und etwas frischen Fenchel), bei Filet das Gemüse ca. 10  Minuten vorher reingeben, dann das Filet (Portionsfilets brauchen eh nur knapp 5 Minuten) dazu und fertig ziehen lassen.

Bei Portionsfischen das Gemüse und den Fisch gleichzeitig rein (ca. 15 - 20 Minuten), bei größeren Fischen diese entsprechend lange vor dem Gemüse.

Das Gemüse dann einfach aus dem Sud holen und mit etwas zerlassener Butter mischen und zum Fisch servieren.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. August 2013)

*AW: Schleie im Sud*

Geil ... :l

R.S.


----------



## blassauge (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schleie im Sud*






...............


----------



## grubenreiner (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schleie im Sud*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> Das alles einmal richtig aufkochen und ca. 10 Minuten ziehen lassen, dann das Ganze einfach durch ein Sieb passieren, um die Gewürze raus zu haben.
> .....



Dir bestimmt bekannt, Thomas , aber für die dies noch nicht kennen:
Wenn man die Gewürze in einen Teefilter packt braucht man das Säckchen nur rausheben und spart sich das Absieben.


----------

